# Trapping, Fishing, Hunting



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 3, 2017)

So I try to trap as much as possible usually squirrels and or chipmunks. But I am sort of dappling in snares. Hard to make. I use 110's conibears. Used to use rat traps but they weaken. I am now getting into catching mice and processing them for my dog I believe. Read a lot about it. They fuck with my shack so why not? I also killed a rabbit a few weeks ago with my old ass pellet gun and ate every morsel possible including boiling it all in it's own blood stew. Ate the brains everything besides its. . . Fetuses. That was sad but I was literally on like days of just dandelions and lentils and rice. I was beyond thankful.im thinking for my donkey travels of acquiring a pellet pistol for quiet stealth hunting and they aren't illegal and I conceal anyhow. I may even try my hand at larger game with my .357 revolver and when I get back to where my bow is using my take down recurve to eat some meat for winter. Plan to get some fishing in as much as possible in my 3 to 4 mile and hour travel. I'm trying to tie all personal gains to getting around and eventually deminishing my reliance on stores and such as much. Just saying and on a thread happy wild hair lately. I wanted to start a bigger sustenance thread so here is. Post tips or hunting stories or packable guns and hunting and fishing tools.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 4, 2017)

Could a mod move this to wilderness survival not sure how I posted it here


----------



## Grubblin (Jul 4, 2017)

Use set lines of you're fishing for sustenance. You can have multiple hooks in different locations increasing your chances of eating. Remember to take in all lines when you're done and keep it down low. It's not exactly legal in most states but you have to eat. Dandelions only go so far.

As far as eating wild game organs go, even brains, be careful. Most parasitic organisms congregate in various organ systems. If it's a mammal for dinner then there's every chance they'll pass it on to you. Make sure you cook every organ until it's very well done. Rodents, including rabbits, marmots, woodchucks, etc are especially known for being parasite magnets. 

If most people knew of the parasites in most every wild animal, they wouldn't eat wild animals. Domesticated animals aren't much better. I'll admit that I'm a little biased about that, I used to do wildlife necropsies


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 4, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> Could a mod move this to wilderness survival not sure how I posted it here



Done. Cool thread yo.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 4, 2017)

Good post. I read that after eating a mouse for breakfast. I should cook better though for sure. I usually do try to but can say all the critters I have eaten no worms yet. I guess it could happen someday. I definitely will try bank lines when the area and time right. I carry bank line in my kit and only ever used it to try snappers which I read a good trapping method for, which is basically same set up you mention and bait with raw meat or fish heads.


----------



## Grubblin (Jul 4, 2017)

The actual meat can be contaminated with parasites but the organs are the real hotspots. Organs are targeted by parasites bc they're so rich in nutrients and blood flow. They give the parasites of all life stages everything they need in one place. If I remember correctly the liver had more than any other system except the digestive. I don't think many people eat the digestive in most animals. There's always beef and pork tripe.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah such are chances we take eh? The satisfaction of it sometimes over powers any after thought. I'm sure one of these days I'll acquire a bug. May try using my donkey for hunting. Sneaking behind him to seem like a four legged and stalking bigger game. Small may work as well. Dog cornered a huge ground hog the other day when my sister was here but we were collecting wood with my donk and I had no pellet gun.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 7, 2017)

I'd also advise being cautious eating brains especially squirrel brains. Some squirrels have a prion inside their brains and if u eat it and it gets inside your body you are unlikely to survive.v


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 7, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> Good post. I read that after eating a mouse for breakfast. I should cook better though for sure. I usually do try to but can say all the critters I have eaten no worms yet. I guess it could happen someday. I definitely will try bank lines when the area and time right. I carry bank line in my kit and only ever used it to try snappers which I read a good trapping method for, which is basically same set up you mention and bait with raw meat or fish heads.


everyones immune system is different. what might make your friend sick won't necessarily make you sick...

I'm a firm believer that society has purposely brainwashed us to sterilize our food and water to weaken our immune system.

most bacteria are harmless... helpful even and the more helpful bacteria in your digestive tract the better off you'll be when you need them to takedown a virus.

edit: just to clarify, I'm not saying throw caution to the wind. i probably wouldn't eat brain either. I'd likely save it for tanning.

just saying our immune system needs to be challenged. if we live in a sterile environment then we are screwed against any virus.

an abundance of good bacteria equals a healthy immune system.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 8, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> everyones immune system is different. what might make your friend sick won't necessarily make you sick...
> 
> I'm a firm believer that society has purposely brainwashed us to sterilize our food and water to weaken our immune system.
> 
> ...



Yeah I mean brains are a special case. The best immune system in the world won't beat a prion. But I eat wild game from time to time, I just make sure its cooked well done.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 12, 2017)

Gonna look into a pellet pistol for stealth hunting. Only 100 fps less than a pellet rifle. Might be a bit harder for hunting but wondering if anyone else used one


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 12, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> Gonna look into a pellet pistol for stealth hunting. Only 100 fps less than a pellet rifle. Might be a bit harder for hunting but wondering if anyone else used one



Do your research. I've gotten burned on every pellet pistol I've ever bought. My spring fired daisy rife was far better. Hopefully technology has improved though.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 12, 2017)

Take any meat with it? It'd be rabbits and squirrels and maybe up to coon and groundhog


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 12, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> Gonna look into a pellet pistol for stealth hunting. Only 100 fps less than a pellet rifle. Might be a bit harder for hunting but wondering if anyone else used one


Dislike why Viking? The act of hunting itself?


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 12, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> Take any meat with it? It'd be rabbits and squirrels and maybe up to coon and groundhog



Naah I just shot beer bottles and stuff. I tried to cap the raccoons that infested our house but they have tough hide and thick skulls.

I shot a coon right in his forehead and it didnt phase him. I'm confident I could have popped squirrels or rabbits with my daisy though. For a 15$ gun it had power.

You are gonna need something with some serious velocity to bring down a raccoon. But other game is doable for sure. And who knows with the right gun maybe coon too.

And pellet gun technology has advanced pretty significantly too.
All kinds of fancy hunting guns , ppl are even hunting with sling shots now


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 13, 2017)

I know nothing about pellet PISTOLS, but I've been eyeballing a pellet RIFLE sold at Walmart for about a year or more... I don't remember exactly which one it is, but when I see it again, I'll post another comment here.

It's a dual-caliber, .177/.22 air-powered pellet rifle with interchangable barrels for each caliber.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 13, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> Dislike why Viking? The act of hunting itself?



Guuuhh. Sorry. Small phone buttons + broken screen on phone = wrong button pushed sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 13, 2017)

I saw a daisy pump air pistol for 50 bucks. Looks semi decent and it's the one that's 600 fps I believe . I took a rabbit with a shitty plastic one at my site. The pellet, pumped up probably 20 times, at 20 feet broke the skull but barely. Maybe the type of pellet makes a difference. I saw all the different ones they have nowadays.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 13, 2017)

I was on a site last night and there are even large game air rifles. Never would I pay for one, but shit it's kind of interesting. Good for urban hunting and stealth


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 13, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> I was on a site last night and there are even large game air rifles. Never would I pay for one, but shit it's kind of interesting. Good for urban hunting and stealth



Its incredible how much the technology has improved. I've seen some YouTube videos. I'm glad the pistols have gotten better.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this is the one I was talking about...
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Beeman-S...er-Air-Rifle-Combo-with-4x32mm-Scope/27944720


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jul 13, 2017)

VikingAdventurer said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the one I was talking about...
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Beeman-S...er-Air-Rifle-Combo-with-4x32mm-Scope/27944720


That is sure a nice one. I have an old 5mm pump that is on the lower end for hunting, but I have taken squirrels with it. I think 700fps is about as slow as you can go to still be effective. Good recommendations here - http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...06/4-air-rifles-you-can-actually-shoot#page-5


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 17, 2017)

Okay sons 600 fps pistol would be nonsense for hunting. Good to know. Maybe I'll just get back on a decent survival .22 for hunting. One of those collapsible internal storage rigs you can stash in a pack.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 17, 2017)

The AR-7


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 18, 2017)

https://www.henryusa.com/rifles/u-s-survival-ar-7/

YES.


----------

